# Cream Cheese Frosting Options



## catciao (Jan 23, 2002)

I'm making a carrot cake and usually make a butter/cream cheese frosting. Does anyone know of a "cream cheese" frosting recipe that is easily piped for borders. This will be a two-tiered wedding cake. Although it tastes great, my cream cheese frosting stays soft even when cold. I'm looking for something that would harden more like a buttercream.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

i use butter cream with cream cheese and lemon zest.
mmmmm.


----------



## catciao (Jan 23, 2002)

Thanks, Michelle. What is your ratio of buttercream to cream cheese? IOW, how much cream cheese would you add? I generally make buttercream with 1# sugar, 4 oz water & 6 egg whites (for the meringue) to 20 oz butter & vanilla. Would I substitute some of the butter or just add c.c.? My cream cheese frosting just mixes powdered sugar,vanilla, cream cheese and butter. (4:1 ratio of c.c. to butter). Does this make sense? Thanks.


----------

